
Browse the archived web the old way: 13 emulated browsers in your browser - ikreymer
http://oldweb.today/
======
breakingcups
This is really, really cool. I'm really impressed with the technical
implementation.

------
ctstover
Whoever made this is a bad ass. Bravo!

------
ikreymer
oldweb.today connects to various web archives and allows users to browse old
websites in old browsers, each running in a Docker container. Emulators such
as Basilisk, Sheepshaver and Wine are used to run old MacOS and Windows
browsers, alongside Linux versions of Mosaic and Netscape. The Memento
protocol is used to talk to multiple web archives and combine results. The
project is fully open-source and available at
[https://github.com/ikreymer/netcapsule](https://github.com/ikreymer/netcapsule)
Suggestions and contributions for other browsers, or other web archives
sources are definitely welcome! Any other feedback also appreciated.

Here is a more thorough blog post from my collaborators at rhizome.org
[http://rhizome.org/editorial/2015/nov/30/oldweb-
today/](http://rhizome.org/editorial/2015/nov/30/oldweb-today/)

~~~
jacquesm
Very neat, but what besides being a neat hack is the exact point of this, I
have never come across an old website that I needed an old browser for,
usually the old websites work better than the new ones! So is this really a
problem, do you have some examples where an old browser is really required?

~~~
ikreymer
There are many reasons. From technology standpoint, as the web changes, old
technologies may no longer work in new browsers. One case in point: Java
applets. A few of the old browsers on oldweb support Java applets, which most
likely won't work in a modern browser.

Here's one example:
[http://oldweb.today/nslinux/2015/http://archive.rhizome.org/...](http://oldweb.today/nslinux/2015/http://archive.rhizome.org/artbase/1722/eicon.html)

------
thisjustinm
Hacker News homepage on day 1:
[http://oldweb.today/nsmac3/19991202212008/news.ycombinator.c...](http://oldweb.today/nsmac3/19991202212008/news.ycombinator.com)

------
dang
Blog post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10653578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10653578).

------
cbd1984
Doesn't work on two separate browsers (Firefox and Arora).

